# Internet: Pornos nur noch mit Altersnachweis in Großbritannien



## Johannes Gehrling (30. November 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Internet: Pornos nur noch mit Altersnachweis in Großbritannien* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Internet: Pornos nur noch mit Altersnachweis in Großbritannien*


----------



## Physik4DE (30. November 2021)

Dass wäre schon lustig hehe


----------



## Wuersteltier (30. November 2021)

Als ob es in der Welt keine anderen Probleme gäbe.


----------



## Batze (30. November 2021)

Dann müsste man das gesamte Internet sperren, weil fast alles Porno ist.

Haltet die Kids lieber von Facebook Instagram und solchen Schädlingen fern. Diese sogenannten Sozial Stationen sind viel schlimmer für den Großteil der Kids und deren Entwicklung.


----------



## Athrun (30. November 2021)

Interessant wäre, wie das technisch umgesetzt werden soll. Es gibt ja Ländersperren für gewisse Inhalte (z.b. auf Youtube kann es vorkommen, das Videos für gewisse Länder wegen Copyright gesperrt werden). Wäre dies dann eine Erweiterung? So nach dem Motto: der kommt aus Großbritannien (kann man glaube ich aus der IP herauslesen) also kriegt der Nutzer die Abfrage. Da wäre ja dann eine relativ leichte Option, eine VPN zu nutzen, um sich zu "maskieren". Außerdem: jeder kennt den alten Witz "Das Internet auf 99 DVD's, 98 davon sind Pornos"


----------



## jairidian (30. November 2021)

Haben die Briten überhaupt Sex? Bin mir da nicht sicher.

Tja, hätte die Bundesregierung damals, als ich noch Jung war, die Otto-, Karstadt-, Quelle-Kataloge doch nur  für Volljährige freigegeben. Die haben mich in meiner Sexuellen-Entwicklung auch gehemmt, stehe immer noch auf Unterwäsche-Models der weiblichen Sorte


----------



## lokokokode (30. November 2021)

Was aber viel wichtiger ist...was sagt Amouranth dazu?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (30. November 2021)

Das würde ich mir an deren Stelle gut überlegen, Wer den typischen Briten kennt, dem sollte bewusst sein, dass das einführen weiterer Hemmnisse zur Familienplanung, verheerende Folgen haben könnte.


----------



## Batze (30. November 2021)

lokokokode schrieb:


> Was aber viel wichtiger ist...was sagt Amouranth dazu?


Wenn sie was dazu sagt, hier auf B**d PCG wirst du informiert.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (30. November 2021)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Das würde ich mir an deren Stelle gut überlegen, Wer den typischen Briten kennt, dem sollte bewusst sein, dass das einführen weiterer Hemmnisse zur Familienplanung, verheerende Folgen haben könnte.


Das macht dann die Versorgung der Insel aber auch längerfristig einfacher.🙄


----------



## Athrun (30. November 2021)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Das würde ich mir an deren Stelle gut überlegen, Wer den typischen Briten kennt, dem sollte bewusst sein, dass das einführen weiterer Hemmnisse zur Familienplanung, verheerende Folgen haben könnte.


Na, dann haben wir halt bald eine islamische Insel


----------



## MarcHammel (30. November 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Dann müsste man das gesamte Internet sperren, weil fast alles Porno ist.


Etwa ein Drittel des gesamten Internettraffics machen Pornos aus. 



Batze schrieb:


> Haltet die Kids lieber von Facebook Instagram und solchen Schädlingen fern. Diese sogenannten Sozial Stationen sind viel schlimmer für den Großteil der Kids und deren Entwicklung.


Das ist so nicht richtig. Deine Aussage suggeriert, dass Social Media das Problem sind. Das Problem liegt woanders. Social Media ist lediglich ein Symptom und begünstigt das eigentliche Problem lediglich.

Abgesehen davon sind Pornos nun auch nicht gerade förderlich für die Sexualentwicklung eines Menschen.


----------



## Batze (30. November 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Etwa ein Drittel des gesamten Internettraffics machen Pornos aus.


Ich würde da eher auf 2/3 setzen.



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Deine Aussage suggeriert, dass Social Media das Problem sind. Das Problem liegt woanders. Social Media ist lediglich ein Symptom und begünstigt das eigentliche Problem lediglich.


Ja da gebe ich dir recht. Die Symptome, warum Kids diese Plattformen als Ausweg suchen liegen breiter gefächert.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (30. November 2021)

Athrun schrieb:


> Na, dann haben wir halt bald eine islamische Insel


Unterschätze die Hindu nicht, die sind auch fleißig. 😁



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht richtig. Deine Aussage suggeriert, dass Social Media das Problem sind. Das Problem liegt woanders. Social Media ist lediglich ein Symptom und begünstigt das eigentliche Problem lediglich.


Die zunehmende Manipulation von "Followern" würde ich jetzt nicht nur als Symptom bezeichnen.🤨



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon sind Pornos nun auch nicht gerade förderlich für die Sexualentwicklung eines Menschen.


Das ist sicherlich eine Frage der "Form", es gibt da auch durchaus passable Sachen, die aber natürlich wie Stecknadeln im Heuhaufen verborgen sind. 😉


----------



## MarcHammel (30. November 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Die zunehmende Manipulation von "Followern" würde ich jetzt nicht nur als Symptom bezeichnen.🤨


Hier geht es ja auch vielmehr um Medienkompetenz. Wer nicht medienkompetent genug ist, wird sich auch von der Ü-Ei-Werbung im TV manipulieren lassen oder BibelTV für bare Münze nehmen. ^^ 

Das Problem sind nicht Influencer und Social Media, sondern die Medienkompetenz der Konsumenten. Die Sensationsgeilheit der Menschen an sich. Und noch viel mehr. 



LesterPG schrieb:


> Das ist sicherlich eine Frage der "Form", es gibt da auch durchaus passable Sachen, die aber natürlich wie Stecknadeln im Heuhaufen verborgen sind. 😉


Hast du Beispiele? Für...ähm...Forschungszwecke. 

Aber mal im Ernst: Beinahe jeder Jugendliche wird schon mal mit Pornografie im Internet in Berührung gekommen sein.  Das allein ist auch nicht wirklich das Problem. Manche grenzen sich davon ab, andere konsumieren es. Aber auch hier ist wieder eine Kompetenz gefragt, die viele Menschen einfach nicht haben (siehe oben). Und Sexualität ist in vielen Familien auch nach wie vor ein Tabu und wird auch medial immernoch zum Tabu gemacht. Wäre das nicht der Fall, wäre auch der Umgang mit Pornografie ein deutlich gesünderer. Und junge Menschen lassen sich halt auch leicht beeinflussen. Vor allem wenn es um Sexualität geht, in deren Bereich viele nicht mal mit sich selbst Erfahrungen sammeln und dann Reizen von außen ausgesetzt sind, die suggerieren "Das muss so. Ist so".


----------



## Gast1661893802 (30. November 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Hier geht es ja auch vielmehr um Medienkompetenz. Wer nicht medienkompetent genug ist, wird sich auch von der Ü-Ei-Werbung im TV manipulieren lassen oder BibelTV für bare Münze nehmen. ^^


Ja, sicherlich ist es ein gewisses Henne<>Ei Ding, aber ich denke schon das man da Anbieter und Influenzer deutlich mehr in die Pflicht nehmen muß.
Natürlich darf da der Kelch auch an den "Erziehungsberechtigten" nicht vorbeigehen, wobei ich da schon eher eine gewisse "Inkompetenz" annehmen würde, so hart das auch klingt.

Der Spruch "Dumm f$$$$ gut" ist da leider nicht aus der Luft gegriffen, zumal das dann natürlich auch Niemanden automatisch besonders kompetent zum Thema macht. 😉


----------



## bettenlager (30. November 2021)

Ja genau tut das, es gibt ja auch nur maximal 5 Seiten die Sexbilder anbieten


----------



## Vordack (30. November 2021)

Ein Projekt daß wieder viel Geld verschlingen wird (die Steuerzahler habens ja) und nur oberflächlich etwas bewirken wird. Dank VPNs gar nicht umsetzbar.

Im Endeffekt wird jeder der es wirklich will rankommen... aber öffentlich verhindern sie Porn...


----------



## Shalica (30. November 2021)

Her mit den P-Filmen, zahle doch jedem Monat an die "GEZ-Mafia". Sollte als Nachweis doch reichen.


----------



## McTrevor (30. November 2021)

Das ist ein verschleiertes Programm um die Bevölkerung zu motivieren sich mehr mit IT auseinanderzusetzen. Man beschäftigt sich spielerisch mit dem Thema während man sich einen VPN-Zugang einrichtet. 

Im nächsten Schritt muss man dann Differentialgleichungen lösen um die Videos abzuspielen. 

Das Bildungssystem der Zukunft. Mit unserem Föderalismus-Gemumpe geht sowas ja nicht.


----------



## MarcHammel (30. November 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ja, sicherlich ist es ein gewisses Henne<>Ei Ding, aber ich denke schon das man da Anbieter und Influenzer deutlich mehr in die Pflicht nehmen muß.


Selbstverständlich. Deswegen ist es ja auch richtig, so viel wie möglich dafür zu tun, dass Jugendliche nicht nur aufgeklärter sind, sondern auch dass sie deutlich weniger bis keinen Zugang zu pornografischem Inhalt haben. 



LesterPG schrieb:


> Natürlich darf da der Kelch auch an den "Erziehungsberechtigten" nicht vorbeigehen, wobei ich da schon eher eine gewisse "Inkompetenz" annehmen würde, so hart das auch klingt.


Davon spreche ich ja auch. Wie sollen Kinder Medienkompetenz erwerben und sich auch mit ihrer eigenen Sexualität auseinandersetzen, wenn es im Elternhaus viel zu oft schon ein Tabu ist oder verantwortungslos damit umgegangen wird? Das meine ich ja.


----------



## xaan (30. November 2021)

Ich erinnere mich an 2017. Damals war in UK ein Gesetz im Gespräch, as ISPs dazu verpflichten sollte Porn grundsätzlich zu sperren. Entsperrung nur durch Opt-In beim Provider. Das brachte uns diesen genialen Parodiesketch:


Spoiler



"Spotted Dick" ist ein Pudding mit Rosinen






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=60eKauWFFPk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## HeavyM (30. November 2021)

Nunja da wäre mal nen sinnvoller Einsatz Des Personalausweises. Kartenleser an den Rechner, nen fingerprint dabei und schon kann sich jeder identifizieren. 
Beim Zigarettenautomat reicht auch ne bankkarte, und das ist schlimmer als nen porno. ( Bin selbst Raucher )


----------



## MarcoKaribik (1. Dezember 2021)

Keine Panik. Wenn das durch ist werde ich anfangen mal etwas von meiner 8 TB starken Porn Festplatte anzusehen.


----------



## Athrun (1. Dezember 2021)

Wo ich so drüber nachdenke: eigentlich müßte dann Youtube in Großbritannien auch gesperrt werden. Schließlich findet man dort auch jede Menge Pronographie wenn man nur weiß, wie man suchen muß. Mal sehen, wie lange das gut gehen würde. Schließlich knickt doch jede Regierung vor Silicon Valley ein (was mich im Glauben bestärkt, das das Silicon Valley per Atromschlag ausradiert werden muß)


----------

